# Sportsmen Respond to New Threat to Bowhunting



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

(Columbus) - Ten sportsmen's organizations, businesses and publications
launched the first steps in the defense of bowhunting against new attacks
against the sport.

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance convened a conference call of national
bowhunting interests in the wake of the announced merger of the Humane
Society of the United States and the Fund for Animals. The newly formed
mega-animal rights group declared bowhunting as a primary target.

Participants were provided a report on the combined capabilities of the
new animal rights organization. The groups agreed to design and implement
a plan to meet and defeat the threat to bowhunting.

"There was widespread understanding of the need to prepare," said Rick
Story, senior vice president of the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance. "There was
also widespread agreement that sportsmen have the capability to defeat
this threat if we organize now."

Conference call participants included the Archery Trade Association,
Bowhunting Magazine, Bowhunting.net, Bowhunting World Magazine, the
Bowsite, the International Bowhunting Organization, National Bowhunter
Education Foundation, National Field Archery Association, Pope and Young
Club and the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance.

The organizations will meet in January during the Archery Trade
Association Show in Indianapolis, Indiana.

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance protects the rights of hunters, anglers and
trappers in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and
through public education programs. For more information about the U.S.
Sportsmen's Alliance and its work, call (614) 888-4868 or visit its
website, www.ussportsmen.org.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

good to see someone is standing up for what we love.

mark


----------

